# Toilet roll



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate it when my finger pokes through the paper mid wipe - apart from that, I like my job at the old folks home!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Arghhhh

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Seriously though, someone's got to do it, I couldn't. Good on you 

I'm glad there will be people who will smile when I shit on them when I'm 90 and senile


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Seriously though, someone's got to do it, I couldn't.


I'm with you on that one! [smiley=toilet.gif]

I'm thankful for my boring admin job!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cloud said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though, someone's got to do it, I couldn't.
> ...


Oh lol, I thought you actually did do it. The oldfolks home job :roll:

Safe to shake your hand then?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Ha ha, yes my hands are clean! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cloud said:


> I hate it when my finger pokes through the paper mid wipe - apart from that, I like my job at the old folks home!


The time to worry is when the old fella whose arse you're wiping starts smiling when that happens  :twisted:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when my finger pokes through the paper mid wipe - apart from that, I like my job at the old folks home!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------

